

Google Launches Their Own Videoconferencing Gear - c0deporn
http://www.telepresenceoptions.com/2014/02/wainhouse_research_cover_the_n/

======
lutusp
The good news: Google is selling a videoconferencing system that works
perfectly with other Google videoconferencing systems.

The bad news: Google is selling a videoconferencing system that works _only_
with other Google videoconferencing systems.

This is like a telephone company that makes a phone that can only talk to
other phones made by that particular company.

